# Idiopathic Epilepsy study



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know we have some members who's dogs suffer with epilepsy. Just a heads up for anyone that may want to contribute to the study. 
http://www.cvm.umn.edu/vbs/faculty/Mickelson/lab/ie/home.html


----------

